# On me holidays..



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Well ladies and gents yours truly is off on holiday for two weeks in Jamaica, then when I get back I start my MMA training in earnest, BUT till then I shall be relaxing to the full..

Paul. :clap:


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

enjoy mate :beerchug:


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

Have a nice time mate....


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

You Bastard!!!! I was there in may mate, stayed in ocho rios where are you staying?


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

marc said:


> You Bastard!!!! I was there in may mate, stayed in ocho rios where are you staying?


Heh heh, we're staying in the Trelawney Starfish resort....this :drunk: will be me .

Paul.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.thomson.co.uk/destinations/caribbean/jamaica/jamaica/falmouth/hotels/starfish-trelawny.html

Looks great mate...i really do hate you though!!

we stayed at the Riu ocho rios it was amazing, that good where planning on going back in February, if you like hot weather, loads of rum and boobs on the beach you'll have a great time.

A few things to do

swim with dolpins at dolphin cove - about 15 minutes away from where your staying it was fantastic, i swam with stingrays too

Climb dunns falls, climbed a waterfall, great experience

Buy weed off a man on jet ski....speaks for itself really


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

marc said:


> Buy weed off a man on jet ski....speaks for itself really


On my top 10 things to do before I die list....LOL


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

marc said:


> http://www.thomson.co.uk/destinations/caribbean/jamaica/jamaica/falmouth/hotels/starfish-trelawny.html
> 
> Looks great mate...i really do hate you though!!
> 
> ...


Cheers marc we fly out monday morning so I'm getting excited now!!

Me and the Missus are going to do the Dunns falls watch the sunset trip as plus a few others if we have enough money..


----------

